# Happy Birthday Jesse-goats



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

:birthday: :birthday: arty: :stars: Happy Birthday man I hope it was a good day.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks, and yes it was.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday.... :gift: :stars: :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JESSE!!!* :balloons: :bday: arty: :balloons:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JESSE!*

Hope you had a WONDERFUL DAY!! :cake:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday from the whole herd!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

:leap: Happy birthday! :leap: 

:cake: :laugh: :cake:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Happy Happy Birthday Jesse!!!
:cake: arty: :birthday:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JESSE :birthday: :cake: arty: :birthday: :stars: :balloons: :gift: :gift:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday!! :balloons:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

:cake: :birthday: :cake: arty: :gift: :balloons:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jesse from Jessi! 
I hope it was great and that all your goaties were pleasant to you today!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Happy Birthday Jesse from Jessi!
> I hope it was great and that all your goaties were pleasant to you today!


Yes, they were.
I got B-day kisses from Abigail. I don't know what is up with her but she seems to like only my left ear and kisses/cuddles me. I told her next time she should try some mouth wash hehe. Then I have to remember to zip up any zippers left down by Macy.

I didn't have a whole lot to do today..except "hang with the goats" and TGS, but it has been a fun day. Thanks everyone for the B-day wishes!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JESSE!!! :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :gift: :gift: :gift: :dance: :dance: :hi5:

You're the big one-nine now, right? Man, that's old... :wink:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Goat Song said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JESSE!!! :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :gift: :gift: :gift: :dance: :dance: :hi5:
> 
> You're the big one-nine now, right? Man, that's old... :wink:


Yup, 19 yrs old. :chin: Your right ...that is old. :doh: ...what now :scratch:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

geez to be 19 again...lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yup, 19 yrs old. :chin: Your right ...that is old. :doh: ...what now :scratch:


 Oh yes...19....so young..... I love to be there again.... :laugh:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I would do 19 over again as well.....I don't remember much of 19. I do remember going to Canada to party for spring break since that was the legal drinking age......Most people went south to the beaches and me and a few friends went north.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too funny Roger.... :laugh:


----------

